# Any news from the Big Danny



## Rolland (Nov 1, 2004)

Anyone have any news yet?


----------



## billr87 (Jan 13, 2008)

hi rolland. i just talked to debbie valentine and she said that the first day is over jerry thinks tommy is about 5th, and lou about 8th. team about 4th. ther are around 73 casters and they got in 3 casts today.


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

that is great to know, i was scared when i saw preliminary results from the other casters,
and alot of them were throwing 250m+

hope team usa can whip some arse.


----------



## RockhopperUK (Jul 13, 2005)

Just got this from another site....

Danny 261 

Tommy Farmer 238 

Dave Mewburn 232


Looks like Tommy is in 2nd place again....big well done man!

Tom.


----------



## billr87 (Jan 13, 2008)

that's what i saw on jersey board. usa team was 4th.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Hey guys,

The Big Danny is now in the history books. It was a GREAT event. 

Team USA did well, we came in 6th out of 15 countries. I finished 5 out of 95 (i think) casters with a long cast of 251 meters on the 150 added to a 238 today on the 125. 

It was by far the biggest casting event I've attended and one of the best organized. Meeting and casting against the very best caters in the world was an honor for me.

Lots of fun,

Tommy


----------



## Dig-on-me (Nov 23, 2007)

Man, that is awesome to hear Tommy! Congratulations to the USA team! Sounds like the USA is a big contender overall!!!! Congratulations to you guys again, way to go!!!!!!


----------



## Clyde (Oct 18, 2003)

Welcome home Tommy, & congrats on a great trip.


----------



## kingfish (Feb 28, 2004)

Great casting, and thanks for the update, anymore info you can share would be great. Have a good trip home.......Wayne


----------



## sinisterfins (Sep 20, 2007)

Congrats Tommy . See ya @ the next tourny


----------



## Poser Luppi (Jan 23, 2001)

Thanks for the report Tommy and congrats to you and the US team on a great showing.


----------



## Al Kai (Jan 8, 2007)

Congratulations Team U.S.A


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

Tommy you guys have made me proud.. Great Job..


----------



## rocketman (Jun 6, 2008)

*Link to pics from the Big danny*

http://casting.lismore.nl/html/big_danny_open2.html


----------



## Danman (Dec 13, 2007)

Congradulations usa team and tommy...Thanks Rocketman for the pictures!:fishing:


----------



## rocketman (Jun 6, 2008)

*Full results from Big D*



Danman said:


> Congradulations usa team and tommy...Thanks Rocketman for the pictures!:fishing:


Link to results from BIG D

http://www.myfishcasting.com/casting_forum/viewtopic.php?p=57348#57348


----------



## dmaaero (Jan 27, 2008)

Pretty impressive guys ! Welcome home









Thanks for the link to some pictures rocketman


----------



## Stevie Wonder (Apr 20, 2007)

Congradulations Team U.S.A. & Tommy. We are all proud. Great representation. Thanks Rocketman for the Pics.


----------



## darrel (Feb 25, 2005)

*big guys*

just how big were those guys anyway?? Pity the herd of cows to feed the lot !

wow what an event congrats to the team and tks for the pics !


----------



## FishinMortician (Jun 19, 2007)

Congratulations to the American team. You did well.


----------



## willyrobt (Apr 7, 2007)

Tommy,
Great job, I am really proud of you guys. Number 5 in the world is not bad, LOL. Have a great trip back.
V/R
Bill Thomas
Bills Custom Reels


----------

